# P208E code: DEF Injection Valve Stuck Closed



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I got a check engine light yesterday. The code P208E. According a document from Ford "diesel Summary of operation":
http://www.motorcraftservice.com/vdirs/diagnostics/pdf/DOBDSM1202.pdf
it is the DEF injection valve that is stuck.

I will have the car service tomorrow. I will see what the dealer find.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

The OBD code P208E resulted in BMW fault code 4BC3. The problem was adressed by reprogramming the DDE with ISTA/P 2.39.3 or higher. The Sevice Information bulletin covering this is "SI B18 02 10 Exhaust Systems", November 2010.

The BMW fault code definition is: M57Y - FC 4BC3 Exhaust Gas Temperature Controller, Plausibility


----------

